# Ranger Prestige Class suggestions



## Lizard Lips (Jun 8, 2006)

One of my players is playing an "archer" ranger. He'd like to take a prestige class but hasnt found anything he likes. We've made up our own PrClasses before, and I just don't want to go through the hassle. here's the email he sent me. Hope you can help...

"Okay, we're proooobably going up a level in the next couple of sessions, so we should get down to brass tacks (the next feat makes all the difference in PrC's). The Prestige Classes in Masters of the Wild were pretty stupid - Deepwood Sniper was okay, but it basically amounted to "you're really good with a bow".

The King of <Terrain> class was okay in theory, but in practice, the King of the Forest subclass (the best fit) basically got the Far Shot feat - my character already has precise shot, gets endurance automatically next level, and  Brachination is kind of dorky.

Trouble is, I'm not really sure what's out there, abilities wise. I like the idea of building on Endurance - my clan are an old people accustomed to living out in these lands, so it makes some sense. Maybe something built in with "self sufficient" and the like.... there aren't that many "you're a tough old dog" feats to build around...hmmm.

I also kinda like the idea of  trick shots - not trick shots in the sense of shooting around corners and arrows that split in half to strike different targets and the like, but something like "crippling shot" (which would hamstring the victim) or "aortic shot" (causing the victim to bleed) or something like that. Maybe not for this class, though, I'm not sure. "

Any help?


----------



## domino (Jun 8, 2006)

Take a look at Horizon Walker?


----------



## Dross (Jun 8, 2006)

domino said:
			
		

> Take a look at Horizon Walker?




Ditto for me.

Also, what books are available? do you allow net created PrC's? Are you playing 3.0 or 3.5 because: 
Deepwood sniper i think was updated in complete adventurer, 
AFAIK king of the "environment' hasn't gone 3.5 (although that might not matter), 
Horizon Walker is only 3.5 to my knowledge (although again that might not matter).


----------



## Shadeus (Jun 8, 2006)

Grab a couple of fighter levels and there are is a host of ranged feats in Complete Warrior (?) like ranged disarm, ranged pin, etc.  That might be a good option.  There's also a new feat in the PHII called penetrating shot.  Basically lets you line up a shot like a lightning bolt that just keeps on killing people in a line.  Pretty nice. 

Plus, 14th-level rangers get the arrow swarm spell, which is the "shoot everything that moves" spell.  Pretty nice actually.


----------



## Lizard Lips (Jun 8, 2006)

We just upgraded to 3.5 after being away from DnD for over a year. One of my players just picked up PHBII, but we haven't taken a look at it yet. I'm willing to use net PrClasses. I'm willing to pick up a book just for a prestige class, so feel free to suggest anything you think might fit. Thanks!


----------



## Klaus (Jun 8, 2006)

Depends on what he's focusing on:

Animal Companion -> Beastmaster (CAdv)
Survival -> Horizon Walker (DMG)
Dungeonnering -> Dark Hunter (CW)
Two-Weapon Fighting -> Tempest (CAdv)
Archery -> Order of the Bow Initiate (CW)
Riding -> Wild Plains Outrider


----------

